# Keyboard ****+2,Shift+3,Shift+4 not working but only 2,3,4 working



## Bob shaw (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi,
I have a problem with my multimedia i ball ps2 keyboard. I m using XP with sp 2. 
The problem is that when i try to type 
!(shift+1)
@(shift+2)
#(shift+3)
&(shift+7)
*(shift+8)
((shift+9)
)(shift+0)
it not working and nothing typed when press above key combinations and i can't type these special character but i can type
% ,^ ,_ ,+ and when i type from left side number 1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,0 all are
working. Shift + any alpha letter are also working fine. Only some special character are not working apart from this everything is well. I formatted my c
drive and fresh install my xp the problem is the same.I could not understand 
what is the wrong.Please help me.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Test with another keyboard and/or test that keyboard on another PC.


----------

